# Free Chicken Keeping Calculators



## ChickenWaterer (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are three useful Free Chicken Calculators.

Calculator #1 tells you how much coop and roosting space you need, and the feed and water requirements when you enter the number of chickens you own.










Calculator #2 shows how temperature impacts feed and water consumption of your flock. 









Calculator #3 estimates the number of eggs you will collect based on the breeds in your flock and the ages of those birds.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for that. What a wonderful resource. Is it digital yet? Like in an app? That way I couldn't loose it.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Where did you find those links? I've been wondering about the chicken per space ratio.


----------

